# Monday 27/11 Brisbane area



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone keen for a fish on Monday? I have the day off and I am keen to get out for a fish. I am willing to travel to wherever the fish are biting.

Keen to catch some pelagics from the yak although I have never launched into the surf.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Wayne
To much work on, hope you have a good day. 
John


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm keen for a fish on monday morning, but I dunno about pelagics. I'm way out in the western suburbs so driving to the coast is pretty much out for me. I wouldn't mind a trip up to the pine though.


----------

